# YJ Plow on a TJ ?



## TJ_with_Tusks (Oct 12, 2005)

Found a plow that came off a YJ, that a guy is selling real cheap. Wondering if it would fit on my 04 TJ? 

I'm not sure what kind of plow it is. The guy said it is around 6", and has a 12v DC plow unit from northern tool. Thats all I know. I do have a few pics. 



Thanks


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

It will definately require some fab work... not sure how much.

Lets see the pix.

jp


----------

